# Linking allegro to codeblocks problem



## GSquadron (Oct 3, 2011)

*[Tutorial] Linking allegro to dev-cpp*

Hi all!
I am having a lot of trouble linking the allegro to codeblocks
I have done exactly as this web page says:
http://wiki.allegro.cc/index.php?title=Code::Blocks
Still trouble.... also i made a program, it reads the library <allegro.h>
but it comes up with a lot of problems like 8-9 errors.
This means it does not understand a thing from the library.
Pls help!


----------



## GSquadron (Oct 3, 2011)

[|solved|]


----------



## Kreij (Oct 3, 2011)

Care to share with the rest of the world what you did to solve the problem?
If not, I'll delete this thread as it is of no use to anyone.


----------



## GSquadron (Oct 4, 2011)

delete the thread


----------



## Kreij (Oct 6, 2011)

Interesting.
You ask for help quite often, on a variety of topics, in this section, but when you are asked to simply share what fixed the problem you are not willing to comply.

So be it. I think I'll leave the thread open in case you change your mind.


----------

